# 9mm accuracy



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I wanted to know what is the most accurate 9mm you have ever shot?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My Beretta 92G-SD... won the Top Gun award in the Police Academy with it. Still haven't shot a more accurate handgun yet. Trijicon sights on it btw.

Got a feeling my CZ 75BD Police model will be giving it a run for it's money once I get more trigger time with it.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> My Beretta 92G-SD... won the Top Gun award in the Police Academy with it. Still haven't shot a more accurate handgun yet. Trijicon sights on it btw.


I have a Beretta 92FS and I wanted to know if there is a way to put Trijicon sights on it? Right now the Beretta 92FS, Sig P228, and Springfield XDM 3.8 are all super accurate put I am about to go to the range and see which one is the most accurate.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine came from the factory with em'... so not sure on aftermarket ones. 

Don't see why not though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a toss up for me. It would probably be between three of my 9mm's: Smith and Wesson 1911 A1, Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S, and M&P Pro Series. All of these are quite accurate with the two S&W's leading the group.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not the gun in hand that determines accuracy, but rather, the hand on the gun. :smt002

For me, it was a SIG P226. Brand-new, literally right out of the box. It belonged to a friend, and we were making head shots at 50 yds.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Home

The website above installs Trijicons for the first time on the 92FS by drilling out the front sight for the ampule and replacing the rear sight.That should keep you going for 10 years or so and at that point you can send the slide back to Trijicon and they will hook you up to replace the ampules and repaint the sights for abpot 55.00 bucks + one way shipping. BTW Trijicon has absolutly the best customer service and products in the biz in my opinion


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta 92fs.........


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

toss up between Browning Hi Power and Sig 226


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

denner said:


> Home
> 
> The website above installs Trijicons for the first time on the 92FS by drilling out the front sight for the ampule and replacing the rear sight.That should keep you going for 10 years or so and at that point you can send the slide back to Trijicon and they will hook you up to replace the ampules and repaint the sights for abpot 55.00 bucks + one way shipping. BTW Trijicon has absolutly the best customer service and products in the biz in my opinion


What website? I didn't see one posted


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

shaolin said:


> What website? I didn't see one posted


Click on 'Home'


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

my most accurate 9mm is my Steyr GB wearing Millet target sights. it'll knock the wings off a gnat at 20 paces.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A friend of mine once owned a Browning Hi-Power GP Competition model. It would chew the center out of a target with several different factory- and hand-loads. Phenomenal pistol. I finally had to put it down and step away, or I was going to end up searching high and low for one to make my own.

Close second: I currently own a Glock 34 that shoots pretty well, on the days that my ol' eyes are up to the task.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> My Beretta 92G-SD... won the Top Gun award in the Police Academy with it. Still haven't shot a more accurate handgun yet. Trijicon sights on it btw.
> 
> Got a feeling my CZ 75BD Police model will be giving it a run for it's money once I get more trigger time with it.


Congrats on the award!!


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I can consistently nail dinner plates at 25 yards with my Smith. At 10 I can put a happy face into the target if need be, lol, so I'd say my M&P. That being said, I'm sure if I trained constantly with something else, I'd become proficient with it, also.

And nailing dinner plates means I don't have to wash the dishes, either. There, I said it first.

Cannon


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> I can consistently nail dinner plates at 25 yards with my Smith. At 10 I can put a happy face into the target if need be, lol, so I'd say my M&P. That being said, I'm sure if I trained constantly with something else, I'd become proficient with it, also.
> 
> And nailing dinner plates means I don't have to wash the dishes, either. There, I said it first.
> 
> Cannon


blunt the knives, bend the forks, break the plates that's what Bilbo Baggins hates


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been *very *happy with the performance of my CZ Phantom using my loads at 25 & 50 yards off hand.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Cz85b


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

XDm 9 comp model. good with any ammo and great with ammo it likes. If only I was better.


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Only shot for three months my SR9 was good M&P was good but the Tristar C100 seems much,much more accurate.
mrlizzzard


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

shaolin said:


> blunt the knives, bend the forks, break the plates that's what Bilbo Baggins hates


...And when you've finished, if any are whole,
Send them down the hall to roll !
That's what Bilbo Baggins hates!
So, carefully! carefully with the plates!


----------

